# I think I'm pretty much sold



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

I had been thinking for awhile, about getting a predator tank, but I finally went to the nearest specialty store, and after seeing some of their setups, I'm honestly thinking about starting off with a reef tank, they did offer me a pretty good deal too. They have a 75 gallon tank, with stand, and hood, marked down to $499.00. Does anyone have any advice for starting out on reef tanks?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I will say this make sure to buy quality first time around, might cost more up front but it will be cheaper in the long run. I strongly suggest running a sump/fuge system under your tank, buy a quality skimmer, quality PH's and get a good quality light system, oh yea and get your tank drilled before you set it up. I also suggest you to try to decide what you want your tank to look like a year from now. I will also say this NOTHING GOOD HAPPENS FAST in this hobby so go SLOW. I will give you suggestions on equipment if you would like. I almost forgot buy good quality test kits, I like the Salifert test kits myself.


----------



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what you consider a "cheap" tank, but this one is glass, marked down from $799.00, and in my family, thats not cheap. Plus, they're including the stand, hood, and light, so I think the place is kind of cutting me a deal.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am sorry I was refering to the extras as in skimmer, PH's and Lighting


----------



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh, ok, thanx, I'll remember that, when buying those.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I wasnt trying to scare you away its just that I see alot of people buy something only to realize 4-5 months later that they should have bought something else. I know its hard but if you can get an idea on how you might like it to look a year from now before you buy anything it can help you to figure out whats best to buy


----------



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

archer772 said:


> I wasnt trying to scare you away its just that I see alot of people buy something only to realize 4-5 months later that they should have bought something else. I know its hard but if you can get an idea on how you might like it to look a year from now before you buy anything it can help you to figure out whats best to buy


Do you mean what do I want my reef to look like, eventually? If so, I can provide you with some detailed pictures.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

hippyman said:


> Do you mean what do I want my reef to look like, eventually? If so, I can provide you with some detailed pictures.


That would make things alot easier. I have seen some people just want a simple softie tank and others want a full blown SPS tank


----------



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

archer772 said:


> That would make things alot easier. I have seen some people just want a simple softie tank and others want a full blown SPS tank


Well, I'd have to work up to it, and I know it'd take some time, but I'd eventually like to have some version of the great barrier reef, if possible. Any advice on that one?


----------

